# Salt Fork



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Any one have any info on the lake current conditions? Temp? Pool? Etc...? Looking to do some Crappie fishing end of week. Thanks.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Bab's, Looking to start fall fishing also. Good luck.. It's been a while for me, I just don't like the hot sun.
I've talked to several guys who have went out recently with the kids just playing around for fun and not much action.
Top water for Bass has been good in the evening hours but not much else yet.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

I was just there today and the water seemed up a little and muddy. I was just fishing off the bank in several places and never found very good looking water.....needless to say, no fish


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I fished on 9/17/21 latter in the day. Water temp-78, lake at normal pool(maybe down 1-2') and stained. Typical for the lake. I was mainly fishing for Crappie with Bass minnows and slip bobber. I fished in the smaller SKI zone in 16-20' of water. Fishing at 12-14' .Good action the entire time. Never moved out of first/last stop. I probably caught 30-35 Crappie. Size in the 7-9" range. I kept 12 Crappie in the 10-11" range. Photos attached. Good fishing all!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Dragline said:


> Hey Bab's, Looking to start fall fishing also. Good luck.. It's been a while for me, I just don't like the hot sun.
> I've talked to several guys who have went out recently with the kids just playing around for fun and not much action.
> Top water for Bass has been good in the evening hours but not much else yet.


Hope all is well. The Fork is a good lake but you have to know how to fish it. If it was easy everyone would do it. As always I wish you good luck.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

as far as bass fishing...... this place is the dead sea


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

been fishing it for 35 years


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

ccc said:


> been fishing it for 35 years


I got you beat by 5 years. I don't usually fish for BASS though so you would know much better then me. I like that there are no houses or people around 99% of the shoreline.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

It's a beautiful lake ....lots of great memories..


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Been fishing it since the first year it opened, catch and release on the bass that year, still don't like it for bass, other people love it....


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

always catch and release......seen it good seen it bad.....now is as bad as I've ever seen it


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm giving it one more week then going back to Saugeye fall fishing. Hope the water cools down.
I'd much rather fish on a 70 degree day than a 80 degree or higher day.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Dragline said:


> I'm giving it one more to slow then going back to Saugeye fall fishing. Hope the water cools down.
> I'd much rather fish on a 70 degree day than a 80 degree or higher day.


I agree. Looking to be on the lake Saturday. Running out of vacation for this year so I have to fish on the weekend. Saving my few remaining days for the Fall Brawl. Hoping that it isn't to busy.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL, gosh you have caught a ton of Crappie. Like reading your reports.
You've got them figured out


----------

